# Suche Klassenbeschreibungen und Bluetoothfunktionen.



## Bebbo (19. Sep 2005)

Hallo liebes Forum!
Ich habe mich erst neu in die Sache mit der Midlet-programmierung reingefitzt, habe aber schon vorkenntnisse durch einfaches Javaprogrammieren. Ich suche daher jetzt eine Klassenbeschreibung aller Klassen, die damit zu tun haben und somit neu sind. Außerdem würde mich sofort interessieren, ob es schon Klassen gibt, die sich mit Bluetooth-Funktionen beschäftigen und wo ich mehr darüber erfahren könnte?

- Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## DP (19. Sep 2005)

die api von j2me?

wg. blauzahn muss man sich imho an die gegebenheiten der jeweiligen handyhersteller halten... kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die sich auf einen standard geeinigt hätten


----------



## Bebbo (20. Sep 2005)

Also die sogenannte MIDP, also die API für Midlets habe ich jetzt schon gefunden und ich komm auch recht gut zurecht damit. Allerdings finde ich dort nichts von Bluetooth klassen. Aber es gibt eine sogenannte Connection Klasse, vielleicht kann man dort was machen? Da muss man z.b. im Konstruktor eine bestimmte URL eingeben. Haben Bluetoothverbindungen auch eine bestimmte Form einer URL? (also wenn da z.b. was anderes als http:// am Anfang steht)
Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Connection-Klasse schreiben? Oder wisst ihr wo ich mehr darüber erfahren kann?


----------



## Bebbo (20. Sep 2005)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, entschuldigt bitte:
Die Klasse heißt Connector und ist unter folgendem package zu finden: javax.microedition.io


----------

